# Crabbing pier in freeport



## Vsynk (Jan 4, 2012)

I heard there is a Crabbing pier in the freeport area near surfside, does anyone know how good it is? I haven't ever done any sort of crabbing but I am considering trying to get crabs to use for bait this saturday. Though I probably would be better buying them..

Is it worth it this time of year to use crabs in the second gut to try for reds and black drum?


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Crabs are good bait this time of year for redfish and black drum but not easy to catch.

I would just get a few from a bait camp or if you live in Houston, an Asian grocery store or even the HEB at Beltway 8 and Bellaire.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Vsynk said:


> I heard there is a Crabbing pier in the freeport area near surfside, does anyone know how good it is? I haven't ever done any sort of crabbing but I am considering trying to get crabs to use for bait this saturday. Though I probably would be better buying them..
> 
> Is it worth it this time of year to use crabs in the second gut to try for reds and black drum?


The crabs at bait shops are not that expensive. Dead shrimp will catch reds and black drum and is a lot easier to bait and cheaper.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Barely any water under the crabbing pier this afternoon with the low tides.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

crabs hide in the winter


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Jumbo shrimp is a good altenative.


----------



## Vsynk (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the responses will save the learning to crab for another time, I tried dead shrimp and had no luck. I do use dead shrimp pretty regulary but normally only ever catch whiting in the surf with it. Is there a certain distance I need to be out to avoid the whiting they are normally all over the 2nd gut.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

try castnetting bait under the boat ramp lights


----------

